# Getting parts for older Merckx frames from factory



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Just some fyi: I have a 2005 Merckx Bound carbon frame I bought used a few years ago and have been riding several times per week in the mountains here. I snapped the derailleur hanger a few days ago and contacted the distributor here in Italy for a replacement- he's just signed on with Merckx and only stocks 2012 parts. He kindly contacted the factory in Belgium and they replied they have no old parts available. He's now contacting the previous distributor in Italy (which I had already tried with no response) to see if they can source old Merckx spares.

Not sure how/if this will affect those of you in other countries. If your national distributor has stocks of old spares you may be unaffected.

I'm pondering sending the remains of the derailleur hanger to Wheels Mfg to see if they can do a one-off. Might cost more than the bike's worth though- got about 20,000 km and it was their low-end European-only model AFAIK. Awful tempting to just go buy a Wilier Triestina at the local shop....


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

wheels MAY be able to supply one really easy ,lots of early Merckx carbon bikes tended to be exactly the same as other brands ;-)


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hope so. I sent them an enquiry on their website- see what they say.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

thaat seems right.
I didnt have any luck with the last distributor. they didnt care one whit about parts. Just "no, we don't hav ethat."
can you get them to put one in a shipping container?
"No, we can't help you."
On the plus side, there is a guy on eBay selling the stock carbon seatpost for the bikes of that generation -- AXM etc. -- for $600. Which is odd, since it's worth about $60.
Most expensive seatpost I ever heard of.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

latman said:


> wheels MAY be able to supply one really easy ,lots of early Merckx carbon bikes tended to be exactly the same as other brands ;-)


Turns out Wheels Mfg don't have one like it. I ordered the emergency hanger, which they mentioned some folks have used indefinitely. Seems like you'd have to fiddle with derailleur adjustments every time you changed a flat or removed the wheel for maintenance. Still, cheaper than buying a new bike. 

Really disappointed in Merckx not supporting 6 year old products. Cause to wonder if they'll support their current products 6 years hence....


----------



## 4cmd3 (Jul 14, 2007)

Check out these guys, maybe they have something you could use, or perhaps they would do a custom?

Pilo CNC

I have no affiliation with them, just received one for a 2010 Kuota because getting a replacement from the manufacturer or distributor was ridiculous. Very pleased with Pilo's product and service.

I swear to God every bike I buy in future will come with a couple extra hangers...
cheers


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks! If you don't mind, approximately how much did they charge? Wheels Mfg said a one-off would be $1000. I can get the same frame (new old stock) complete with fork for €650.


----------



## 4cmd3 (Jul 14, 2007)

It was just short of $50 in my hands but that was not a custom, it was in their lineup already.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Turns out Pilo needs a new undamaged derailleur hanger to make a new one. Apparently fore-thinking people remove derailleur hangers from their new bikes and have a template made for future use(?)

I'm thinking of just getting a different brand frame now. Merckx Cycles doesn't support the products they sell.


----------



## velocipedio (Mar 30, 2012)

Bill2 said:


> Turns out Pilo needs a new undamaged derailleur hanger to make a new one. Apparently fore-thinking people remove derailleur hangers from their new bikes and have a template made for future use(?)
> 
> I'm thinking of just getting a different brand frame now. Merckx Cycles doesn't support the products they sell.


The new company is not the old company. You will just have to accept that. The old company made hand-made bikes, one at a time, and cared about the customer. The new one is a completely different beast, and not in a good way.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

And the new company reset the "lifetime warranty" of the previous company so that doesn't exist either...


----------

